# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  فوری )چطوری میتونیم درسی که برای ترمیم ثبت نام کردیم رو حذف کنیم؟

## _Aramesh_

سلام دوستان . من به دلایلی امکان شرکت تو آزمون زبان شنبه نهایی ترمیم معدل دی ماه رو ندارم .
میشه بگید باید چکار کنم که بتونم بجاش خرداد ماه برم ترمیمش کنم؟

----------


## Mahdis79

برو مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام کردی بگو حذفش کنن واست

----------


## TheChernobyl

سلام باید بری مدرسه درخاست بدی حذفش کنن
شدنیه خیلیا انجامش دادن اما پولتو پس نمیدن

----------


## _Aramesh_

> برو مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام کردی بگو حذفش کنن واست





> سلام باید بری مدرسه درخاست بدی حذفش کنن
> شدنیه خیلیا انجامش دادن اما پولتو پس نمیدن


دیگه کِی آخه ؟ امتحان روز شنبه اس ، فردا هم که جمعه است 
مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام کردم تایم ظهره

یعنی واقعا هیچ راهی نیست ؟؟

----------


## TheChernobyl

> دیگه کِی آخه ؟ امتحان روز شنبه اس ، فردا هم که جمعه است 
> مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام کردم تایم ظهره
> 
> یعنی واقعا هیچ راهی نیست ؟؟


راستش دقیق نمیدونم نمیشه اطلاعات غلط بدم
تا جایی اطلاع دارم میتونی سر جلسه هم نری و بعدا گواهی ببری یا بگی مشکل داشتم

----------


## paariisa



----------


## _Aramesh_

> 


این موثقه ؟؟ 
کی اینو گذاشته ؟

----------


## paariisa

> این موثقه ؟؟ 
> کی اینو گذاشته ؟


اره ، روزبه خاکسار .

----------


## _Aramesh_

> اره ، روزبه خاکسار .


کیه

----------


## paariisa

> کیه


مشاوره . کانالش moshaver-khaksar

----------


## high-flown

واقعا مرسی تاپیک به دردم خورد.

----------


## paariisa

اطلاعیه : 
دانش آموزانی که در هر یک از آزمون های ترمیم معدل دیماه که ثبت نام کرده بودند 
 به هر دلیلی  شرکت نکردند  
روز دوشنبه حتما ! به مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام کردند مراجعه کنند و در خواست فرم حذف آزمونی که شرکت نکردند رو بکنند و این فرم رو پر کنند و تحویل دبیرستان فوق بدهند .

❗️این اطلاعیه به تمامی دبیرستان های بزرگسالان ابلاغ شده است .

----------

